# Milwaukee Fuel Nailers - Coming Soon!



## Boda (Jan 18, 2013)

That sounds like it would work great.


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

Framer87 said:


> Run a minimum 1/2" hose to a second pig tank all with large fittings. From there have a large manifold splitter and you can go with 3/8" hose and 1/4" fittings to the guns. Our trailer and compressor is heated, airlines and water filters in trailer are oversized Ingersoll Rand. We run 4 guns daily nailing off a lot of LVL as well, and never have freeze ups. As soon as you use airbrake antifreeze the o-rings break down and guns need to be rebuilt. We've had guns with rubberized cylinder walls because of the o-rings breaking down, it fired every other nail because of it. Work often down to -25 C as well.


:laughing:

Alberta problems.


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

I stopped into the Milwaukee Innovation tour today and finally got my hands on these nailers. I only have air nailers and am well into the Milwaukee platform, so I really wanted to love this nailer a pick it up on promo....but I was let down 

I was primarily interested in the 18 gauge nailer, so I played with it the most. Firing nails square on was flawless, but if you were off angle at all it would leave the nail heads proud. I fairly regularly shoot at 45 to do a X type of cross nailing into drywall to grab, as well as getting into some trim profiles requires an angled shot, so it was a deal breaker for me. I shot around 30 nails with it to see if I could figure out a way to get it to sink when the gun was cambered to the side, but it just couldn't. The nose piece is a bit ridiculous on it, as well as the contact pin. I suspect if the contact pin was filed down some it might do better at angled shots, but it is also back a little too far from the firing pin to engage at certain positions. 

I'm a little bummed out and disappointed at how they could overlook such a critical operation of a trim nail gun. Hopefully the cordless miter saw doesn't let me down in the same way.

Close up of the nose section:








This is the best shot I could get of the failed angle shots, sorry for the crappy photo.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Philament said:


> I stopped into the Milwaukee Innovation tour today and finally got my hands on these nailers. I only have air nailers and am well into the Milwaukee platform, so I really wanted to love this nailer a pick it up on promo....but I was let down
> 
> I was primarily interested in the 18 gauge nailer, so I played with it the most. Firing nails square on was flawless, but if you were off angle at all it would leave the nail heads proud. I fairly regularly shoot at 45 to do a X type of cross nailing into drywall to grab, as well as getting into some trim profiles requires an angled shot, so it was a deal breaker for me. I shot around 30 nails with it to see if I could figure out a way to get it to sink when the gun was cambered to the side, but it just couldn't. The nose piece is a bit ridiculous on it, as well as the contact pin. I suspect if the contact pin was filed down some it might do better at angled shots, but it is also back a little too far from the firing pin to engage at certain positions.
> 
> ...


Well that sucks.:blink: the entire business end of those look awkward...:blink:


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

I've been reading online that Milwaukee nailers work with a compressed nitrogen cylinder, similar to the Senco Fusion. Wonder how long they will last...


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

bought an 18ga today at my local tool event. The angled nose issue will take some retraining I think. 
I paid $350 for the gun with 1 battery and charger.


----------



## jrp458 (Jun 13, 2016)

Finally saw these at Home Depot today. 18 and 16 ga


----------



## rondon (Feb 10, 2010)

I had one for a week and brought it back. It kept jamming and the nose is metal with no protection and you could dent soft wood real easy. It was the 18 ga nailer


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Looks like the designed a chitier nose safety than the one that's on the senco fusion...


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

I guess it's back to the drawing board. 

I'll stick with my fusion for now.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Youngin' said:


> I guess it's back to the drawing board.
> 
> I'll stick with my fusion for now.


Speaking of the Fusion, the tip on this f15 sucks for toenailing...


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

rondon said:


> I had one for a week and brought it back. It kept jamming and the nose is metal with no protection and you could dent soft wood real easy. It was the 18 ga nailer


I was playing with those at Home Depot today, I don't care for the large size or balance of the tool, Also the nose on the 15 and 16 is ridiculously huge!


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

m1911 said:


> Speaking of the Fusion, the tip on this f15 sucks for toenailing...


"The tip on this F15 sucks." Is really all you have to say. For the life of me, I can't figure out how and why their engineering dept arrived at that design.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Don't you wish some one from this forum could be invited to those conversations? Kinda the way wixey did with their protractor.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

EricBrancard said:


> "The tip on this F15 sucks." Is really all you have to say. For the life of me, I can't figure out how and why their engineering dept arrived at that design.


I was so frustrated with it yesterday, trying to toe nail some stair spindles, I was ready to throw it clear across the room.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Lettusbee said:


> Don't you wish some one from this forum could be invited to those conversations? Kinda the way wixey did with their protractor.


Often the poor design choices are directly resulting from the bean counters...


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

For the life of me I cannot understand what they were thinking with this line of nailers. Sometimes you can see the justification that they're going after the DIY market, but with this, they just completely sh:t the bed. How could you not field test some of this stuff when you're putting so much into R&D? It's like the engineers got so fixated on trying to figure out some new way of firing a nail from battery power that they completely forgot the actual purpose of the damn tool. 
Maybe I'm being bit dramatic, but I was really looking forward to these nailers.


----------



## jrp458 (Jun 13, 2016)

Pretty unfortunate that these didn't pan out. Was hoping that they would be good.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Philament said:


> For the life of me I cannot understand what they were thinking with this line of nailers. Sometimes you can see the justification that they're going after the DIY market, but with this, they just completely sh:t the bed. How could you not field test some of this stuff when you're putting so much into R&D? It's like the engineers got so fixated on trying to figure out some new way of firing a nail from battery power that they completely forgot the actual purpose of the damn tool.
> Maybe I'm being bit dramatic, but I was really looking forward to these nailers.


I'm beginning to think TTI, Milwaukee, Ridgid, Ryobi
are more or less the same s****...


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

I haven't used either, but based on reviews, and friends experiences, ryobi seems there have a better cordless nailer.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Lettusbee said:


> I haven't used either, but based on reviews, and friends experiences, ryobi seems there have a better cordless nailer.


I bought one of those Ryobi Airstrike nailers too, quit working after a couple hundred nails. They are for DIY, not professional grade....


----------



## Andrade (May 16, 2016)

I received the 15 Gauge as a FD present, I plaid with it for a bit using Senco 2.5'' nails into 2x4 and had no issue getting it flush, I can't wait to put it to the test and see how well it does. I would have loved the Paslode but everything I own cordless wise is Milwaukee. I really want to love it tho.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Andrade said:


> I received the 15 Gauge as a FD present, I plaid with it for a bit using Senco 2.5'' nails into 2x4 and had no issue getting it flush, I can't wait to put it to the test and see how well it does. I would have loved the Paslode but everything I own cordless wise is Milwaukee. I really want to love it tho.


I can set finish nails in a tubafor with my teeth... try a real test... angle nail flush into oak.


----------



## Tim812 (Jun 21, 2016)

That's good news. Long overdue!


----------



## mikeharold (Nov 1, 2013)

Played with them the other day in the Depo and hated the balance and especially the weight. I don't understand how offering a finish nailer that weighs as much as my framing gun is any sort of option or solution. I know I'm in the minority on this forum, but I still love my Paslode guns. The gas has gotten to be quite expensive but I don't run through enough for it to be a major issue. It's the cost of doing business. Plus I can use them all day and not have jello arms when I'm done. That's just me though I suppose. I've gotten good service from them and have no plans on changing anytime soon based on any of the current offerings. It's a shame too cause I'm heavy into the Milwaukee line and was hoping that maybe they were gonna do these right.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Any news on a framer?


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

TimelessQuality said:


> Any news on a framer?


If their finish guns are any indication, the framer's gonna be the size of a microwave oven and weight 25 lbs...:laughing:


----------

